# Honest Kitchen?



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, Zappa is on The Honset Kitchen Thrive formula and I would like to have the pup on it to. Is this OK or should I keep her on regular puppy food for a little while? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm glad you asked this question! 

Two of my Italian Greyhounds have Thrive added to their kibble. Sometimes I've been putting a little on Carly's kibble too (Orijen LB Puppy). She is 10 weeks old. 

Here is the ingredient list:

Free-range chicken, organic quinoa, sweet potatoes, spinach, parsley, organic kelp, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.

Here is the analysis:

Protein 26.0% (min)
Fat 18.0% (min)
Fiber 6.5% (max) 
Moisture 7.5% (max)
Calcium 1.2% (min), 1.4% (max)
Phosphorus 0.9% (min), 1.0% (max)
Magnesium 0.3% (min), 0.39% (max)
Sodium 1.7% (min), 1.8% (max)
Folic Acid 1.6% mg/kg

Opinions?


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello what do you people think about feeding raw? my wife just took our 4 month gsd to the vet and comes home and tells me no more raw.Vet says TO much protein can cause the pup to not be able to absorb calcium into bones and can cause prostate cancer.Personally I think He's high.I"ve been mixing raw chicken livers and hearts with his nutro max kibble since he was 8 weeks.What do you think?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh my! I know of many pups well raised on a properly planned raw diet.

As far as the Honest Kitchen, in my limited knowledge, I would feel okay feeding it to a puppy.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr.Wyatt said:


> Hello what do you people think about feeding raw? my wife just took our 4 month gsd to the vet and comes home and tells me no more raw.Vet says TO much protein can cause the pup to not be able to absorb calcium into bones and can cause prostate cancer.Personally I think He's high.I"ve been mixing raw chicken livers and hearts with his nutro max kibble since he was 8 weeks.What do you think?


Here's a site for feeding raw:

Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks I'll check it out by the way IM new here and I cant seem to figure out how to create a new topic!!!!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, do you all suggest I mix it with dry puppy for awhile or just go straight to the HK?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Mr.Wyatt said:


> Hello what do you people think about feeding raw? my wife just took our 4 month gsd to the vet and comes home and tells me no more raw.Vet says TO much protein can cause the pup to not be able to absorb calcium into bones and can cause prostate cancer.Personally I think He's high.I"ve been mixing raw chicken livers and hearts with his nutro max kibble since he was 8 weeks.What do you think?


I would find another vet. What does he recomend Science Diet or RC? Which are two of the worst dog foods made today. As long as the protein comes from a meat source it is great. I don't like Nutro at all but the raw is really good. Way to much wheat in the Nutro and corn gluten meal is just aweful. Kinda funny your sharp as a dull butter knife vet didn't mention this.
Nutro large breed

Beef Meal...so,so
Ground Rice..not very good
Ground Whole Wheat...bad,bad,bad
Corn Gluten Meal...bad,bad,bad
Wheat Flour...bad,bad,bad


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

What type of kibble do you suggest


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not trying to be rude, but I have a pup coming in a couple of months I am trying to prepare for so if there are other questions, please start a new thread. I am looking for answers to my questions.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I do know a vet who feeds her Malinois pups the HK and also supplements it some with raw. 

I use some kibble and some raw feeding and liked having the HK to go with the raw. I don't know if I have seen a lot of straight HK puppy feeders here. Perhaps they will speak up on their experience if there are some.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Samba. I'm hoping they do. I haven't had a pup in 9 years. It's a brand new experience again.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi jaggirl47, we switched our pup to a raw diet shortly after getting her at 8 weeks from the breeder. We used Honest Kitchen Embarq as a base mixed with raw ground meat and/or ground raw meaty bones. I took the nutritional information for Embarq to our vet and, while he was somewhat skeptical of raw feeding (although open minded), he was impressed with the Honest Kitchen. The pup loved HK and thrived. The "pup" is now nearly a year old and to this day we use either HK Embarq or Force as a base (mixed with some type of ground raw meat) for one of her daily meals. She is lean, healthy, and more than a handful. Hope that helps.


----------

